

Nervous System Hookup Leads to Telepathic Hand-Holding - cjgiaimo
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/nervous-system-hookup-leads-to-telepathic-hand-holding

======
derriz
Oh dear. A Kevin Warwick "story". This guy is a media whore who has managed to
create a profile with outlandish pseudo-scientific garbage popular with low
brow newspapers. I recollect first coming across him when he excitedly
reported that he had left the human race in order to become a cyborg - the
mundane reality involved the implantation of a rfid chip in his arm... Another
one of his high profile press stories - appealing to the same type of
publication - contained his prediction that virtual drugs (shared over the
internet) would imminently become a epidemic - displacing heroin and crack.
This was about 10 years ago.

------
bsder
Hmmmm.

I find it kind of hard to take an advanced robotic researcher seriously who
still uses CRT monitors and low-bandwidth, 2 channel analog scopes.

I _could_ forgive the scopes--if they were one of the really old, very low-
noise front-end analog scopes. It's _really_ hard to find a digital scope that
has the same level of low-noise performance before about $80K. But these look
like your bog-standard, single channel 20MHz analog scope.

~~~
jonah
Hmm, did you not notice the 2002 dates throughout the article and photo
captions?

~~~
bsder
I also saw the 10 June 2015 and assumed that some of it was stock while some
of it was current.

------
david-given
Urgh --- the page waits until you're about 1/3 of the way down and then spams
a full-screen ad at you. Sleazy as hell.

Anyone know if AdBlock is going to be able to block these?

